# JULY 2011 Photo Contest Winner!



## Waterwings (Jun 30, 2011)

*NOTE:* It is _highly _ recommended that you post your photo directly in your post, and _not_ as an attachment. Recommended (but not required) _minimum_ size would be 600 pixels on the longest side of the photo, max of 800. 

To get July's theme _and_ read the rules, click the following link: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&p=210961#p210961


*Entry list as of*: 30 July 2011 @ 8:53am (CDT)

hossthehermit
Codeman
devilmutt
200racing
flatboat
Ranchero50
chavist93
fender66
BassinChris


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunday morning stroll


----------



## Codeman (Jul 5, 2011)

HA! Been saving this one for something like this. Took this last summer. Got real close and they just sat there. Usually can catch a few crappie off this stob, maybe they were looking for the same thing.


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 12, 2011)

Nesting Loon in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area Wilderness.


----------



## 200racing (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## flatboat (Jul 12, 2011)

hope this works


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 18, 2011)

First pink of the year, 5" bloom on first day.






Jamie


----------



## chavist93 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## fender66 (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay....I'm in. Found this guy and many of his family members when I was on the water last Thursday AM before my engine decided to cease up on me. It was a beautiful morning and I caught a ton of fish...but the afternoon turned out to be a real disappointment cutting our mini vacation short by 3 days.

Not sure what these are, but I see a lot of them on the waters/banks of the lakes that I've been fishing this year.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 29, 2011)

Folks, I have to go out of town on Sunday, so I'm going to end the contest a day early on Saturday at 8pm, Central time. Voting Poll will be open Saturday night for one week.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 29, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> Folks, I have to go out of town on Sunday, so I'm going to end the contest a day early on Saturday at 8pm, Central time. Voting Poll will be open Saturday night for one week.



Perfect example of "Rules subject to change...just because." :LOL2: 

Travel save.


----------



## BassinChris (Jul 29, 2011)

here is my entry. a little late but just in time. lol

I was fishing this afternoon and this guy came right to my boat while i was fishing. thats my outboard in the pic.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 31, 2011)

Cast your vote if you haven't done so. Even if you've just joined, everyone is eligible to vote. 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 4, 2011)

Voting ends tonight at 11pm (Central Time).


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats to BassinChris on his win in the July Photo Contest! =D> 8) . Nice entries from everyone, and we appreciate all those that took the time to enter, and everyone that took the time to vote. If you haven't done so, the August contest is open for posting entries. Be sure and read the rules located in the Contests Forum.



BassinChris, pm fender66 with your mailing info to receive your prize.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats, Chris, great shot.


----------



## BassinChris (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks everyone. if i had a pet i would enter August.


----------

